# 65 gallon tank, 36", 18" or 48" or 18"



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

I am looking for a 65 or 75 gallon tank, priced between $50 to $65, if there is anything you can throw in thats great but just looking for tank, post what you have and where preferably scarborough toronto or nearby (i.e. pickering, whitby). Thanks in advance let me know what you have.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

HI riggles.. there is someone on here posting in the for sale section of hardware that has a tank for sale. Pickup is in burlington though....

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21524


----------

